# Growing out



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

So Cousteau is an AMAZING flier. He just amazes me. I was only able to get one shot with is wings out. I don't know how you guys manage to get so many pictures with their wings spread... must have a camera man?  

Of course I've got to hold him, and aim the camera at the same time. Anyway- enough delay!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Cousteau is a handsome boy


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I have never got a picture of mine with there wings spread either  LOL!! 
Cousteau is a really handsome boy !! 
P.S Great picture !


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow! 

He's one nice looking man.
Before you know it he'll be a heartbreaker!.. lol


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice picture! Are you growing out his wings or clipping them? They look somewhere in the middle right now.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

nice photo  Spikes wings are almost all grown out. He can turn in the air so fast I don't think I could get a photo of it


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

He's gorgeous!!  I just love watching birds fly.


----------



## Peek-A-Boo (Aug 5, 2007)

Wonderful Photo...He is gorgeous!


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

Well, he flies even with clipped wings. LIke... he'll FLY. So why not? He's my only flier. I'm letting them all grow out. I was before, but when they went to the sitter, I clipped them. I was scared. lol.

Boomer used to fly (hence his name "boomerang") but now he flaps, and goes straight down. lol. I kept making him try, so finally he started trying himself. He didn't get very far.

Cousteau grows his wings REALLY fast. But see in the picture... his left tip feather? Above it at the "knuckle" area, it's pinkish? He's got broken capilaries or something? Or do you really see the blood inside the little casing? I mean, he's not bleeding, and he flies (incredibly well) but it looks gross. The blood is on the inside, NOT the outside.

Birdies wings... lol. They're slooooooow growing.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

i cant see any pikkies......
but yeah i have 6 tiels with one 'flyer' who has completely grown out wings....
all the others are clipped for training
when i move to a new house soon though, she will also have to be clipped till she knows the layout of the new house...
i love having flighted birds!
i also have 14 flighted budgies, in their own room, they love it!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

RitzieAnn said:


> but when they went to the sitter, I clipped them. I was scared. lol.


I'd probably clip mine as well if they were to go to a sitter. I tend to not trust ANYONE with my birds...





RitzieAnn said:


> Cousteau grows his wings REALLY fast. But see in the picture... his left tip feather? Above it at the "knuckle" area, it's pinkish? He's got broken capilaries or something? Or do you really see the blood inside the little casing? I mean, he's not bleeding, and he flies (incredibly well) but it looks gross. The blood is on the inside, NOT the outside.


Those are his new feathers growing out. When a new feather comes in it's still covered by the casing you see and it still has blood flow. As the feather grows out, the casing (keratin) falls off (the dust you see) and the blood retracts. In his case if he was to accidently break the new growing feather he would have what you'd call a broken blood feather. Mature feathers have no blood inside the shaft. The reason it's very obvious to you is because of his light color.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

hehe... i see the pikkie now... and yes Babyluv is right... blood feathers!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Oh yeah, there is a a pinkish colour, I would have never noticed that !  :lol:


----------

